

Hacking AngelList: Tips for Raising Capital - joshuaxls
http://www.seedstagecapital.com/2011/07/hacking-angel-list.html

======
pama
This long post got comments from both Nivi and Naval (the founders of
AngelList). Is there anyone here with a success story from AngelList that
would like to comment on it?

~~~
earbitscom
We've raised $40k from Angel List so far. It's been the only source of
successful investments we have received outside of YC Demo Day connections.

------
rfairfax
Why bother hacking AngelList? Isn't just as easy to email my pitch deck to
people I know. Probably more effective too, since a reference from people I
know is better than jumping in to a noisy group of startups, hoping someone
will hear my pitch.

~~~
earbitscom
Not everyone has a bunch of connections, and even those who do don't have as
many as you can find on Angel List. Intros are still your best bet, but
there's no reason not to leverage an asset as useful as Angel List.

